# Eye protection when spraying



## eddie

I was spraying the interior of a house today and the Health and Safety guy asked about eye protection I told him as far as I was aware apart from safety glasses and wiping every 10 secounds there was nothing else . I always use a half mask and use plenty of Vaseline were the sock doesn't cover what do you guys use he was making a big deal out of this so any help is appreciated


----------



## WisePainter

Not really too sure of the regulations in your part of the world, but here eye protection for painters is a non~issue when "surprise" inspections are held on jobsites.

Eye lids have always worked best for me.


----------



## TJ Paint

when you wear glasses and spray and then see all the overspray on the lenses, just think about how much your eyes take in, without or even with saftey glasses. I wonder why i'm so emo sometimes.


----------



## WisePainter

TJ Paint said:


> when you wear glasses and spray and then see all the overspray on the lenses, just think about how much your eyes take in, without or even with saftey glasses. I wonder why i'm so emo sometimes.


Good point, the 3 day eye boogers comprised of paint are satisfying to remove though (paint boogers too!).
yum~0!
However, if I ever stopped to think about the materials I use on a daily basis, I probably wouldn't paint anymore. Sort of like a NASCAR driver not paying much attention to crashing into a concrete wall at over 150 MPH while he earns his daily wage.

Consider those that are employed at paper mills...ever smell *that* from 10 miles away?
:blink:
Time to change careers if you can no longer smell _that!_


----------



## johnpaint

I don't get that close to my gun.


----------



## WisePainter

johnpaint said:


> I don't get that close to my gun, _unless I am shooting lacquer in which case...you can find me working in a tiny closet!_


fixed!


:jester:


----------



## eddie

johnpaint said:


> I don't get that close to my gun.


Do you close your eyes when spraying ceilings


----------



## WisePainter

eddie said:


> Do you close your eyes when spraying ceilings


Backing up while spraying overhead is a_ good_ idea. 

Unless you prefer the sweet sting of ammonia from the paint as you walk into the spray?


----------



## CApainter




----------



## LA Painter

Not sure if this is the same brand... but I use to use something like this along time ago. 

I remember them being kinda flimsy tho. :blink:


----------



## Rob

I have tried all kinds of masks and goggles, now I just hold my breath close my eyes and spray like a ninja!


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Rob said:


> I have tried all kinds of masks and goggles, now I just hold my breath close my eyes and spray like a ninja!


Do you wear the special ninja spray suite as well?


----------



## johnpaint

I spray different than most painters. I use at least a four foot extention connected to a Graco inline gun, with a adjustable spray head. when I spray over head I'am never under the spray, so the only spray I get on me is dust.I have been doing it this way for many years and will never go back to eating overspray like most painters do.Exterior house painting I do the same way.


----------



## Mantis

not much you can do on commercial construction jobs where hat and/or glasses are required. We will either get the project manager to sign off on safety glasses while spraying, which rarely works, or we will just stop every other room and clean them. Sucks, but whachagonnado?


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Jhon,
Ditto


----------



## tsunamicontract

LA Painter said:


> Not sure if this is the same brand... but I use to use something like this along time ago.
> 
> I remember them being kinda flimsy tho. :blink:


I had a pair of those, they go unsed in the trailer. now i have the 3m full face with the tear off lense covers. works wonders. I have also sprayed with a pole like john says but some times its just quicker to spray the damn thing than it is to mess around with the pole.


----------



## jason123

full 3m face mask


----------



## Wolfgang

LA Painter said:


> Not sure if this is the same brand... but I use to use something like this along time ago.
> 
> I remember them being kinda flimsy tho. :blink:


I tried those once. After about 20 minutes of spraying it went in the garbage.


----------



## Wolfgang

I keep a 2 gallon bucket of soapy (Dawn) water and about a half dozen pair of safety glasses. When it gets tough to see, I toss them in the bucket to soak. They clean up real nice.


----------



## johnpaint

Wolfgang said:


> I keep a 2 gallon bucket of soapy (Dawn) water and about a half dozen pair of safety glasses. When it gets tough to see, I toss them in the bucket to soak. They clean up real nice.


Thats a good idea.


----------



## mistcoat

Eddie,
I was told that wearing safety glasses is not law (UK). Nobody can make you wear them, just advise you to wear them.

Whether you choose to believe that or not. I think that was BS as it goes, but...

I don't wear them when spraying. Waste of time IYAM and not that practicle.

JMO


----------



## i painter

IMO, eye protection while spraying is more of a safety hazard than it is safe.


----------



## WiseGuys Painting

i n america if you own the company osha regs dont apply to you. noy sure bout where youre at. here you can hang upside down from a sixty foot boom and paint a facia board and if they pull up (osha) just tell them to "blow you" and go back to work. just make sure your employees are legal or they will rock ur world.


----------



## BC_Painter

3m full face respirator

With tearaways, and a clean wet rag in water/thinner/whatever for product


----------



## JHill

Back when we did alot of commercial painting, while we were in the lifts, we would pop the lenses out of the glasses, noone could tell from the ground. :whistling2:


----------



## brushmonkey

:laughing:..:thumbsup:


JHill said:


> Back when we did alot of commercial painting, while we were in the lifts, we would pop the lenses out of the glasses, noone could tell from the ground. :whistling2:


----------



## 6126

johnpaint said:


> I spray different than most painters. I use at least a four foot extention connected to a Graco inline gun, with a adjustable spray head. when I spray over head I'am never under the spray, so the only spray I get on me is dust.I have been doing it this way for many years and will never go back to eating overspray like most painters do.Exterior house painting I do the same way.


Ditto, I think rookies paint without wands. No offense to anyone, but thats how I was taught and have used a wand for years. I wont wallout a house without one. What really cracks me up is watching guys paint big areas out of a lift without a wand. :whistling2: Its like rolling without a pole.  Why? Even with the overspray issue aside, a wand just makes the work so much easier.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca

Anyone tried these?
http://www.problocker.com/

Any feedback????


----------



## RCP

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Anyone tried these?
> http://www.problocker.com/
> 
> Any feedback????


The inventor sent some out to BP subscribers, here is what they said.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca

RCP said:


> The inventor sent some out to BP subscribers, here is what they said.


Thanks for the link, interresting feedbacks


----------



## MonPeintre.ca

Im trying to order them in Canada but shipping doesnt work with canadian postal code. Can we find them in stores ???


----------



## RCP

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Im trying to order them in Canada but shipping doesnt work with canadian postal code. Can we find them in stores ???


I don't think so, I have one pair left, pm your addy and I'll send it to you, if you want more, you'll probably have to use the contact page and ask Trevor. He is a member here.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca

RCP said:


> I don't think so, I have one pair left, pm your addy and I'll send it to you, if you want more, you'll probably have to use the contact page and ask Trevor. He is a member here.


Thanks a lot RCP!


----------



## wje

Dang I coulda used apart Friday!!!


----------



## RH

wje said:


> Dang I coulda used apart Friday!!!


Get a spray sock homie! Just realized that's gripper.... Bet you had fun scratching that off your face lol that stuff sure is sticky.


----------



## RH

Gibberish45 said:


> Get a spray sock homie! Just realized that's gripper.... Bet you had fun scratching that off your face lol that stuff sure is sticky.


And while you're at it wje, get a real respirator! (sheesh)


----------

